# Android Tracking



## PollerJava (28. Aug 2012)

Hi,

hat sich schon mal jemand mit dem Tracking beschäftigt? 
Ich bin gerade am entwickeln oder besser gesagt noch am designen, wie man ein tracking mittels Android hinbkommen kann. 

Grob betrachtet geht es um diese 4 Schritte: 

1. App auf Handy starten
2. Handy fängt an zu tracken (Aufzeichnung des Weges über GPS -> x,y)
3. Handy liefert alle x Zeiteinheiten die Daten zum Server
4. Am Server werden diese Daten in eine Map eingetragen (x,y) und angezeigt

Es reicht also wenn das Handy die x,y- Daten an den Server liefert, vom Server zum Client braucht man ja keine Verbindung (also ein Server- Push o.ä.)

Wie seht ihr das, hab ich da was vergessen oder seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## schlingel (28. Aug 2012)

> Wie seht ihr das, hab ich da was vergessen oder seht ihr das auch so?


Grob nein, im Detail schon. Das ganze muss natürlich als Service laufen und nicht innerhalb einer Activity. Das war's aber auch schon. Sonst kann man das genau so umsetzen.


----------



## PollerJava (30. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Grob nein, im Detail schon. Das ganze muss natürlich als Service laufen und nicht innerhalb einer Activity. Das war's aber auch schon. Sonst kann man das genau so umsetzen.



Service heißt es läuft im hintergrund, eine Activity kann man als Controller einer Android View bezeichnen mit den ganzen HandlerMethoden, welche ausgeführt werden, wenn z.B. ein Button auf der (XML-) View gedückt wurde.

Geh ich da richtig in der Annahme, dass du das meinst, dass eben das ganze im Hintergrund laufen sollte?
Besten Dank!


----------

